# resealing your tank



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Can I use the GE silicone at home depot? Whats the difference between I and II? Or is there anything else you recommend?


----------



## charlie1881 (Dec 1, 2012)

_Hey , _
_ The brand of silicone you choose matters little , as long as it is a non-toxic just make sure it is before you purchase it . I build aquariums and do repair as well an have used a variety of diffrent silicon as a result of specials / deals and diffrent stores brands . Never had any trouble as long as it was a non toxic formula ;-) I'll give ya a go by that may help ._
_1. 100% silicon non-toxic_
_2.silicon carbide sand paper_
_3. ductape _
_If the glass ( a side has to be replaced ) the carbide paper is to sand the glass edges ._
_The ductape will hold the glass together and allow the silicon time to cure ._
_Remember to run a bead of silicon down the edges that aill meet ( both ) after placeing together run a seperate bead of silicone up the inside seam . ( this will ensure that it wont leak ) ;-)_
_After you've completed the glass placement and silicone leave the aquarium to cure for atleast 24 hrs 48 is better . _
_After silicone has cured for the apropriate time fill the aquarium with water and allow it to stand for 24 hrs to see if you missed a spot with the silicon ._
_Dump test water clean well allow to dry and assumeing no leaks your tank is ready . :-D_
_Hope this helps _
_God bless _


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I or II is fine, you want to stay away from the Mildew inhibitor silicones.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

So the ones that are waterproof. Mildew repellent(or resistant) should work fine. I got the blue GE II 100% silicone. I didnt see if it said non-toxic. But i havent opened it. Im sure theyll accept exchanges if nessacry.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Okay i didnt read any non-toxic on the bottle. But i read a "do not use below water line or in aquariums." Ill run in and check the red bottle.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

The only differences i see are kitchen and window or mold protection and no mold protection.


----------



## charlie1881 (Dec 1, 2012)

_Hey agin ,_
_ I'd say the kitchen & mold protection might be your best bet . But I cant say this enough '' It must be non-toxic '' or bad things will happen . _
_Is the problem a leak on top ? a crack in the side ? a bad seam ? What exactly is leakin ? _


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nothng is leaking. There is little to no silicone on the sides. I grabbed the red bottle. Kitchen and bath. Says it is permenately waterproof and doesnt say anything about mold or mildew protection.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

No. You do not want anything with mold or mildew inhibitor in it. They will not work. Use GE I or II. Stay away from the others. No bathroom silicone.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> No. You do not want anything with mold or mildew inhibitor in it. They will not work. Use GE I or II. Stay away from the others. No bathroom silicone.


So the one I got will work fine?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Nope. No the one you have in the picture. That type has mildew and mold unhibitors in it.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Nope. No the one you have in the picture. That type has mildew and mold unhibitors in it.


where does it say that? I didn't read anything about mildew or mold protection in it. Sorry, I'm a bit confused right now.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Goggle the ingredients of that silicone. Bath and kitchen silicones have mildew inhibitors in them.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

So what about this one? This was the one I was going to get.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Not familiar with that one. Does that Home Depot not have just Plain GE Silicone I??


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Alls I see are the Window/Door/Attic/Basement and the the Kitchen/Bath/Plumbing.
They only differ with mildew/or mold protection or Permanently Weather or Waterproof. Even when I look online there isn't any plain GE I or II Silicone.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Interesting. What about pure Silicone?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Where can I get that?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I found this, 2.8 oz. Silicone Sealant-GE-57 at The Home Depot but I think the amount is much too small to do my entire tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Man, I've not had this hard of a time getting someone Silicone before. Usually we get them to walk in and right back out with what we were talking about. Ill get you the links necessary when I get to a computer.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Shop ge silicone ii at Lowes.com: Search Results
Shop ge silicone i at Lowes.com: Search Results
10 oz. Silicone Cartridge-GE-55 at The Home Depot


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks alot. I'm sorry if I was confusing or annoying for you. I practically searched all over HD and didn't find that 1 tube. I may have to purchase it and ship to store. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

No problems. Good luck with it. Make sure you post when your done. Love to see it.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sure will! In fact, I finished scrapping the sides tonight, hubby's bring home the scrapper from work so I can finish the bottom. Here was all that was in the corners


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

The 100% silicone in HD says for "use above the waterline". Are you sure this one will work?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

HUH, Crap??!! Your kidding me??? #%!#% Changing the stuff we use, now thats just not fair. No, I would not use it if it says that.......Dog gone it!!! Now I gotta change my stuff I tell peeps...That ain't right, gonna have to send an email to HD now....Blast it..:-D


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Well when I've read all the silicone products, it says "do not use below the water line".


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You know what, I believe you need aquarium Silicone for what your doing. My totally bad. I thought you were going to re-do the whole glass panel. Meaning remove it, clean it and re-attach it. Those silicones I gave you work for that, because the silicone never gets wet. Sorry bout that, thats totally my fault.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I didn't think of this until tonight(resealing tomorrow). But would a 10oz tube be enough to seal every seam?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

For just the one panel, yes, more than enough.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Panel? Im doing the seams.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Welp, unless your doing a 300g tank, pretty sure that tube will do your whole tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol
Okay


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I finished sealing a few hours or so ago. Here's a video to review my seams. How do they look?
Hows my seals? - YouTube

Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

That outta do ya.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks!
Im super nervous about them. I think Monday ill be checking how they hold.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh yea, you definately water to wage test it out first. Fill and let stand fr 3 days also.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Just as a footnote $.02, I believe that 100% clear silicone I or II is still appropriate for tank sealing. The window/door/attic/basement 100% clear silicone I or II works just fine.
(100% silicone is just that). I think the waterline disclaimer is merely the legal department flexing protection so if your tank leaks, it's not their fault.


----------

